# A WASP.....I am LightSpeed and I ..........oh hell never mind



## LightSpeed (Dec 15, 2011)

I dunno. This is what I saw, when I was.........envisioning it? I have no idea why. I took a puff off a .........never mind.
And anyway.....this happened. At the time I was thinking, come to think of it, I don't remember what I was thinking.
This was the result. I think.

GO FOR THE THROAT.


----------



## nmoody (Dec 15, 2011)

Your words confuse me but your photography intrigues me. I guess both make me think so good job! =)


----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 15, 2011)

Never seen a wasp like that one before.  Unfortunately, a straight shot from above does not provide much detail of the critter.  Did you get any other views of it.


----------



## LightSpeed (Dec 15, 2011)

Ron Evers said:


> Never seen a wasp like that one before.  Unfortunately, a straight shot from above does not provide much detail of the critter.  Did you get any other views of it.



You know me, Ron.
Well, technically, you really don't.
But anyway........lol
I never thought of that.






Yes, I am LightSpeed, alright. Some things never change.
By the way, THIS was the result. lol


----------



## Natalie (Dec 15, 2011)

That second shot is superb!  The only thing I'd recommend is possibly cropping it a bit tighter, to get rid of the some of blurry flowers at the bottom and the empty space at the top. The lighting is perfect.


----------



## Kazzy (Dec 15, 2011)

He sure is a funny looking little fella...but I love the pictures.


----------



## rexbobcat (Dec 15, 2011)

Yeah I think the second one better as well. There is a lot more detail and the lighting is better. The first one seems like the focus is off just a bit, but that maybe just be because the lighting is a littler darker.


----------



## naptime (Dec 15, 2011)

i actually like the first one better than the second.

the second is a "typical" bee/wasp shot, imo. but the first is very different.

looks like the tips of the wings went out of focus.. 


but of course, the shot could be infinitely better........ if it wasn't looking the wrong way


----------



## LightSpeed (Dec 15, 2011)

naptime said:


> i actually like the first one better than the second.
> 
> the second is a "typical" bee/wasp shot, imo. but the first is very different.
> 
> ...



YOU!!!!!!
LOL

Ok, here the gig.
The first one was bait. My ole boys didn't show up.
Haven't you noticed what I do here? SNICKER.

Ok I admit it. Yes, I'm afraid it's true. I took a puff of some kind of borderline legal substance.
As I was tripping out.........Never mind.
lol

The second shot........was when it kicked in and I became creative.
Kinda like the third beer in a bar when you can talk the pants off a woman........of course im really good looking and I don't need beer. Quite naturally.
hahaha..

I told yall I was an arrogant SOB. 

Anyways..........the second shot. In the bag. For what it is.


NAH NAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## LightSpeed (Dec 15, 2011)

nmoody said:


> Your words confuse me but your photography intrigues me. I guess both make me think so good job! =)




May well be the best compliment I've ever gotten.

Thank you sir.
I try.


----------



## LightSpeed (Dec 15, 2011)

Natalie said:


> *That second shot is superb! * The only thing I'd recommend is possibly cropping it a bit tighter, to get rid of the some of blurry flowers at the bottom and the empty space at the top. The lighting is perfect.



I agree.
Did I mention that I love you?


----------



## michaeljamesphoto (Dec 16, 2011)

I would agree with cropping the lower portion of the second image, but I feel the negative space above adds to the photo


----------



## dylanstraub (Dec 16, 2011)

LightSpeed said:


> Ok, here the gig.
> The first one was bait. My ole boys didn't show up.
> Haven't you noticed what I do here? SNICKER.
> 
> ...



Light, If you shared some borderline ilegal fungus with the wasp then maybe you and he could be friends. Then I'll bet you would have got some really got shots. I'll bet that smoke calmed him down eh? /SNICKER


----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 16, 2011)

Your EXIF data is stripped so I cannot see if you had the potential for more DOF which would have been nice to have.


----------



## LightSpeed (Dec 16, 2011)

I could have given it more DOF.
I stopped down to 4.5 for this shot.


----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 16, 2011)

I try to soot this sort of thing @ f11 if I can get enough shutter speed.  Of course it also depends on the lens one is using.


----------



## LightSpeed (Dec 16, 2011)

Ron Evers said:


> I try to soot this sort of thing @ f11 if I can get enough shutter speed.  Of course it also depends on the lens one is using.



Yeah, I go out to f13 or more sometimes for this stuff but this time, I wanted it to be a little different.
I shot this with a Tamron 70-200mm F2.8
For the money, I've found it to be a very capable lens. They are pretty nice.
I've seen them sell as low as 679.00, new for Canons and Nikons.
For some reason the lens for Pentax is a bit more.


----------



## nmoody (Dec 16, 2011)

Wow his body gets so small in the middle, the second view really puts it into perspective. Now seeing the second I like the first photo even more now that I verified I was interpreting it correctly.


----------



## myluvtat2 (Dec 16, 2011)

Awesome shots!


----------

